# Breast Wishes Musical



## marglewis (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anyone seen or heard anything about the musical Breast Wishes that has just started performing in Sydney? Saw a bit of it on the news last week and was interested


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Nope, but title engenders all sorts of connotations, a satirical comedy is it? complete with Madonna cones, Dolly Parton songs and Pamela Anderson is it?, and then they could have skits on Silica Valley along with the Doctors patient with wipers on his mind.

Maybe they could have a double showing with the Jerry Springer musical!


----------

